

First Circuit Panel: There’s a Clear Constitutional Right To Openly Record Cops - Suraj-Sun
http://www.theagitator.com/2011/08/26/first-circuit-panel-says-theres-a-clear-constitutional-right-to-record-cops/

======
zoowar
Well duh, the TV show Cops has been filming cops for 20 years.

~~~
japhyr
I believe those cops agree to be filmed.

